# WTB - PRS-18A / PRS18A



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

*
WTB - PRS-18A / PRS18A
*



> Missed out on one of these PRS 18A's recently... I was simply too slow on the draw!
> So thought that I'd throw a WTB out there...
> 
> Really like the look of that SM300 dial... Never going to be able to get a Seamaster 300 until after the kids are out of education! So I would really like to try one of these.
> ...


----------

